

.NYC TLD – New York City's New Web Address - mcgwiz
http://nyctld.com/

======
overworkedasian
this sorta feels like a spam site.

FWIW, the official .nyc site from NYC GOV:
[http://www.mydotnyc.com/](http://www.mydotnyc.com/)

------
davidf18
Yeah NYC!!!

